# Raised bed monster



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This is our raised bed garden, our first ever. We have had close to 20 inches of rain in the last month. We're going to have to rethink what we plant in it. The pole beans, tomatoes and squash are taking it over. We are going to put a couple more frames out in the fall.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Life is so unfair!!! Your pictures are just too good. You must have not a green thumb but a green hand. I live on non nutritional sand. If I had raised beds, I wouldn't be able to keep up with the watering.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

No kidding! I'm jealous! Our land was scraped bare - all it is is sand and rocks. We did a raised bed garden last year but when the hose broke ad it was too far from the barn it didn't really get watered.... we managed to grow one massive radish, one half-sized egg plant, and a ping pong ball sized squash (which admittedly was adorable...) Now we have a bunch of veggies in our basement under a plant light waiting to get out there but this year the weeds have gone NUTS and we decided maybe we should til it... I am happy life is coming back here but eesh.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We decided to go with the raised ,layered garden simply because we're getting older and hauling hoses all over the garden was just getting too hard. This is an experiment for us. If it didn't work then we were pretty much done. The layers are key to this garden I think. We put cardboard boxes stripped of taped and staples, then dried leaves and grass clippings, then manure and compost from the coop and repeated several times a but the cardboard. We watered each layer then covered it with plastic sheeting. This was last September. We opened it up in March and it had made beautiful dirt. I watered it once when we first planted because it was still quite dry here. The the rain came
We've had around 20 inches in the last 6 weeks or so. This were where we differ, Karen. The water drained so my veggies haven't been sitting in water and the nutrients are rich. I've not watered again since.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

VERY nice. I think my husband and I are about to go the way of raised beds as well, our garden is getting to be way too much for both of us. I think by scaling back a bit, we would be able to better maintain things and therefore get a better yield.

You have a beautiful garden, congrats because I know how much work it is!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I do my garden in containers.We only do maters,sweet peppers,eggplant and 1st time ever-brussels sprouts.Nanny,I see you have green maters,perfect frying size and I'm jealous.I still have to pinch the blooms off mine.One of the bad things about living in Ohio is the short growing seasons tho they say we have 2 growing seasons,I guess you can replant some crops in July for late fall/early winter harvest.I have been collecting knowledge for survival skills,just in case,and gardening and canning is the most important part I'm missing for a long term survival plan.Anybody else on here prepping?Mother Nature and the world are going crazy.Will you be prepared when SHTF?!?


----------

